# Love the parenting of Convicts



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Laid eggs on a vertical rock under a log...









then moved the eggs to a hollow spot in the log above the rock, 
then moved the wrigglers into a dug out spot behind the log till they became free swimming..
































Now they suck up the fry in their mouth and spit them back into the log hollow every night. As they get more active and ranging, I don't think they will be able to control all of them. lol


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Great pics what camera do you use.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great...congrats!
Nice pics as well---thanks for sharing.

I really like the light base coloration on that momma convict...shows up really well with her dark bars/breeding coloration. 8) 
BV


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. I use an E300 Olympus DSLR body with Nikon and Tamron lenses.

Here's another of her...









and daddy...all kissy face...lol


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Some more pics...

parents with the brood









tough to get a good shot when they are only a half cm long

















Some have already strayed too far from the parents and have become Jack food...
"See I didn't take any...honest."








...not this time anyways...

Moving around the tank now...









...better be careful...never know what's lurking in the shadows...


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Blinding shots :thumb:

Particularly like the last one, and the quality of the fry close-ups. Something my point and shot can never do.

What's the tank specs?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep it coming, man...I love the pics and commentary! opcorn: 
BV


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Wellll...the story may be coming to an end soon. Only a handful of fry left....









thanks to ones like this....


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome thread Rice.... You rock. Amazing pictures (as usual) and very amusing.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. One more to close it out.....for now.

Marty


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

great quality pics


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks all. It's official...no more fry. Next time I may scoop them and set up my spare 33G as a fry/breeding tank.


----------

